# A little tip for those with Toros with Suzuki 2 stroke engines....



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

OK, this is something I've dealt with the whole time literally that I've had this machine, and finally figured out the solution. Has to do with the fuel line. The Toro like many others, came with 1/4" ID fuel line. As it turns out this is slightly too large for the fuel barb on the Mikuni carb, and I always had to tighten the hose clamp more than I thought desirable to keep it from leaking. So today I was installing a fuel shut off and investigated, as it turns out, the fuel inlet fitting on the Mikuni is approx 6 mm, but a 1/4" line is too loose. Doing some checking on metric fuel line sizes, it turns out that a 5.5 mm ID fuel line is the right size! 1/4" is too big and 3/8ths" is too small. So I ordered up some 5.5 mm fuel line to FINALLY fix this minor but annoying issue!
Had to trim the bottom shroud to make room for the fuel shut off.

edit .... 3/8s should have been 3/16ths!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

3/8" 9.5mm can't be too small, it's larger than 1/4" at 7.3mm.

Where do you buy the 5.5mm? Online?


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

I've worked with this company for over 25 years. They have everything metric. They have 5.5, but would 6.0 be a better choice for a 6mm barb? 
Bel-Metric


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Which Toro models use a Suziki engine?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

You lost me on the ¼" vs ⅜" sizing.


RalphS said:


> They have 5.5, but would 6.0 be a better choice for a 6mm barb?
> Bel-Metric


You'll get a better fit with the 5.5mm but I wouldn't measure the barb, measure the fuel line off the carb..


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

meant 3/16ths not 3/8s!
Toro used the Suzuki on CCR 2000s and 3000s


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe both my beautiful S620 and my CCR GTA 3000 Snow Pups have Suzuki engines; here's hoping Toro puts them back in the lineup and adds catalytic converters to them to moon the EPA with and they will go back to being the lightweight and powerful garage door scratchers and grass chewers they are.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

On the older machines like the S series and many of the CCR models they also have Tecumseh engines, on the CCR 3000 the Suzuki was an extra cost upgrade. They are good engines but the parts (especially ignition coils and carbs) are very expensive when you can find them.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

BullFrog said:


> You lost me on the ¼" vs ⅜" sizing.
> 
> You'll get a better fit with the 5.5mm but I wouldn't measure the barb, measure the fuel line off the carb..


Correct that’s what I measured and it was 6mm. You can get 5.5mm Honda fuel line on Amazon
What was surprising to me was that all the years they used the Suzuki with the Mikuni carb Toro seemed unaware of this or maybe they just shipped some units with the proper 5.5mm fuel line and the rest with the more common 1/4” fuel line. They also used the Suzuki 47P engine on many lawnmowers as well.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

You can see the difference between the 5.5mm ID fuel line on the left side of the filter and the 1/4” fuel line on the right side of the filter…fits much better on the fuel inlet of the Mikuni carb. No leaks!


----------

